# Not dead... but gone :'(



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry, it's always hard to give up a horse. Can you visit them at their new home?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, they've gone to live with my instructor's sister, and they have both told us that they will make a plan one day for us to go see them, so hopefully yes 

It's just so sad knowing that we will never get to the stables and see them


----------

